# Big Ten Network Alternative Channels In HD?



## nosok12 (Sep 21, 2007)

This Saturday their are 3 games on the BTN. They all come in HD. Will D* have the alternate channels lit up for HD and what channels will they appear?

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

We are expecting them to be, probably won't find out till Saturday


----------



## nosok12 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Earl. Got to watch my Hawks!


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

wow that will rock!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We are expecting them to be, probably won't find out till Saturday


Very cool.


----------



## TexasTodd (Aug 29, 2007)

can someone please explain the BTN and how these games will be broadcast in HD? maybe i'm still somewhat stupid in the HD knowledge department, but I would assume for a game to be in HD, then they must be filmed with HD equipment (cameras). I find it hard to believe that the stations that air these games have HD equipment. so are the games being upconverted?? or do these companies actually have HD equipment to film these games??


----------



## 86n96 (Jul 11, 2007)

TexasTodd said:


> can someone please explain the BTN and how these games will be broadcast in HD? maybe i'm still somewhat stupid in the HD knowledge department, but I would assume for a game to be in HD, then they must be filmed with HD equipment (cameras). I find it hard to believe that the stations that air these games have HD equipment. so are the games being upconverted?? or do these companies actually have HD equipment to film these games??


http://www.bigtennetwork.com/corporate/PR5707b.asp

....The Big Ten Network plans to capture virtually its entire slate of high-profile men's football and basketball games in HD, beginning in August with the new 2007 season. It will similarly produce women's basketball and softball in HD and plans to do the same across many other conference events such as baseball, soccer, swimming, track and field, tennis, gymnastics, volleyball, wrestling and other popular NCAA action. The Big Ten Network is also providing campus content drawn from its 11 Big Ten university programs and is currently exploring HD opportunities for future campus-based series and specials.....

....The Big Ten Network will provide at least 35 major college football games and over 100 men's basketball games, as well as more women's sports and Olympic sports than any similar programming service in television history. The Big Ten Network will also generate more than 600 hours of content from inside its campuses, approximately the same amount of original programming that a major broadcast network provides in a typical season....


----------



## ybeard (Sep 22, 2007)

TexasTodd said:


> can someone please explain the BTN and how these games will be broadcast in HD? maybe i'm still somewhat stupid in the HD knowledge department, but I would assume for a game to be in HD, then they must be filmed with HD equipment (cameras). I find it hard to believe that the stations that air these games have HD equipment. so are the games being upconverted?? or do these companies actually have HD equipment to film these games??


It's already been answered, but I would hope that the Big Ten Network had the HD equipment needed to broadcast the games in HD. It's my understanding that the company that owns DirecTV has something like a 49% stake in the network.


----------



## TexasTodd (Aug 29, 2007)

ybeard said:


> It's already been answered, but I would hope that the Big Ten Network had the HD equipment needed to broadcast the games in HD. It's my understanding that the company that owns DirecTV has something like a 49% stake in the network.


It's already been answered??? Where??


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Unfortunately I think much like when ESPN has an alternate game only the game on ESPNHD is in HD. BTN HD only has one slot so I don't think they will be able to but we shall see.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

TexasTodd said:


> or do these companies actually have HD equipment to film these games??


BTN is producing them in HD.


----------



## ybeard (Sep 22, 2007)

TexasTodd said:


> It's already been answered??? Where??


In the message immediately before the one that you replied to.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> BTN is producing them in HD.


Right but the channel won't be HD. Just like this last weekend on ESPN had to watch the Michigan game in SD because the HD feed had the OSU game.


----------



## TexasTodd (Aug 29, 2007)

ybeard said:


> In the message immediately before the one that you replied to.


That article told me nothing about how they were producing the games. I mean, they can say the games will be in HD, but are we talking 1080 HD here or just a nice upconverted 480/720 signal?? Just wondering the equipment side of it. Whether it be the equipment they use on site of the game or in the production control room.


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

JDubbs413 said:


> Right but the channel won't be HD. Just like this last weekend on ESPN had to watch the Michigan game in SD because the HD feed had the OSU game.


Don't think it'll be the same situation with BTN. Earl's post above seems to point to 3 separate HD feeds on Saturday.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

JDubbs413 said:


> Right but the channel won't be HD. Just like this last weekend on ESPN had to watch the Michigan game in SD because the HD feed had the OSU game.


I don't see any reason why D* wouldn't put HD feeds up of the alternate channels when games are on. There shouldn't be the bandwith restriction that they've had in the past.


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

TexasTodd said:


> That article told me nothing about how they were producing the games. I mean, they can say the games will be in HD, but are we talking 1080 HD here or just a nice upconverted 480/720 signal?? Just wondering the equipment side of it. Whether it be the equipment they use on site of the game or in the production control room.


It's all full HD from the source. If you catch any highlights on Sportscenter or now on the BTN, it's pretty easy to see.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

dan8379 said:


> I don't see any reason why D* wouldn't put HD feeds up of the alternate channels when games are on. There shouldn't be the bandwith restriction that they've had in the past.


Right right if they do that we'll be good. We do have a lot more available bandwith now.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

TexasTodd said:


> That article told me nothing about how they were producing the games. I mean, they can say the games will be in HD, but are we talking 1080 HD here or just a nice upconverted 480/720 signal?? Just wondering the equipment side of it. Whether it be the equipment they use on site of the game or in the production control room.


By the way, 720p is HD.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

JDubbs413 said:


> Right but the channel won't be HD. Just like this last weekend on ESPN had to watch the Michigan game in SD because the HD feed had the OSU game.


Well that is what this thread is about. And we do not have a definite answer on that at this point for the BTN alternate games.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

ybeard said:


> It's already been answered, but I would hope that the Big Ten Network had the HD equipment needed to broadcast the games in HD. It's my understanding that the company that owns DirecTV has something like a 49% stake in the network.


Actually I think it is Fox that has the 49% stake in the BTN. Also remember that Fox agreed to swap its ownership stake in DirecTV to Liberty Media for Liberty's stake in Fox News. All they are waiting on is the FCC approval for the swap at this point.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

TexasTodd said:


> .., but are we talking 1080 HD here or just a nice upconverted 480/720 signal?? Just wondering the equipment side of it.


I read, and I don't recall where, that the Big Ten hired FOX to put it together and they are using the same equipments as their NFL broadcasts, which is 720p, and entirely from camera to screen eventually. I'm sure they will not be fully equiped with cameras for some time, just like some parts of NFL broadcasts are obviously video taped with SD cameras.


----------



## Madison Hawk (Jul 10, 2007)

nosok12 said:


> Thanks Earl. Got to watch my Hawks!


+1


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

This will be good to know. I'm just glad that Penn State is on the primary channel this weekend so I won't have to worry about it just yet...


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

This is the ESPN version of the same BTN question....

I assume all ESPN/ABC college football games broadcast in HD will be delivered in HD on the ESPN Game Pass channels (777-782), right? I wouldn't know why not, unless the bandwidth just isn't there...but it must be if all the NFL Sunday Ticket games are being delivered in glorious HD!

Really sucked that I had to watch last week's UM-PSU game in SD because I live in Chicago. Boy, that NU-OSU game was really riveting....for about 3 minutes.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Is BTN avialble without subscribing to any of the sports packages? 

bob


----------



## buckeyeb (Feb 18, 2007)

azarby said:


> Is BTN avialble without subscribing to any of the sports packages?
> 
> bob


Yep, any choice or above package will get the BTN.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

buckeyeb said:


> Yep, any total choice or above package will get the BTN.


Yes,

I'm grandfathered on Total Choice Plus.

Bob


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

cwdonahue said:


> I assume all ESPN/ABC college football games broadcast in HD will be delivered in HD on the ESPN Game Pass channels (777-782), right? I wouldn't know why not, unless the bandwidth just isn't there...but it must be if all the NFL Sunday Ticket games are being delivered in glorious HD!


That, I would not bet on. While they'll turn off channels to gain bandwidth for Sunday Ticket, I don't see them doing it for Game Plan. Also, they did not advertise any HD being included in that package, and their contract with ESPN may not be set up to allow it.

But I would definitely love to see it.


----------



## rjdude (Mar 9, 2005)

bwaldron said:


> That, I would not bet on. While they'll turn off channels to gain bandwidth for Sunday Ticket, I don't see them doing it for Game Plan. Also, they did not advertise any HD being included in that package, and their contract with ESPN may not be set up to allow it.
> 
> But I would definitely love to see it.


Couldn't they just offer it to HD subscribers w/ the required new equipment (i.e. 5-LNB, HR20, H20, etc.) off the new satellite? But then again, its probably too soon to add to their plate. They're probably focused on getting to the 100 HD channels by year-end, as well as the local HD expansion and the HD RSN's first. Maybe hope they can handle the sports packs by next go around.


----------



## nbajam (Jul 10, 2007)

How about games that air on ESPN alternate? Will they be in HD now? Example being this saturday, the MSU/UW football game will be on ESPN alternate in markets outside the Big 10.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

FWIW....I sent an email to DirecTV asking about all of the alternate sports channels for BTN, ESPN, and ESPN College GamePlan. We'll see what comes back. I'll share when I get it.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

TexasTodd said:


> That article told me nothing about how they were producing the games. I mean, they can say the games will be in HD, but are we talking 1080 HD here or just a nice upconverted 480/720 signal?? Just wondering the equipment side of it. Whether it be the equipment they use on site of the game or in the production control room.


Most (if not all) of the games on BTN have been done in HD and have been available to satellite and cable in HD since they started. Cable companies pick which game they want (and can have them all on if they want). D* and E* put on multiple games (E* already has had more than one HD game on at once). D* says it will provide all BTN HD games in HD but we don't know if that will happen in this first week of D10 or later.

It is not a matter of the material in HD because it is. It is a matter of the satellite and cable companies having bandwidth, channels allocated and the hardware in place to support the multiple feeds.


----------



## nosok12 (Sep 21, 2007)

FWIW, I believe the Iowa/Indiana game will be on ch. 218. I hope D* will have an HD subchannel for this game!


----------



## jaybertx (Feb 18, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> That, I would not bet on. While they'll turn off channels to gain bandwidth for Sunday Ticket, I don't see them doing it for Game Plan. Also, they did not advertise any HD being included in that package, and their contract with ESPN may not be set up to allow it.
> 
> But I would definitely love to see it.


You'll have to buy GAMEPLAN SUPERFAN to see anything in HD... (just speculation based on MLB and NFL. )


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

The coaches show that is on now is showing highlights of PSU / U of Buffalo and it is in HD and was originally broadcast on BTN a few weeks ago. Other highlights from ABC / ESPN games in recent weeks look great too.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

jaybertx said:


> You'll have to buy GAMEPLAN SUPERFAN to see anything in HD... (just speculation based on MLB and NFL. )


Not if you're a new subscriber.


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

I just want to see my Wolverines in HD this week. Primary or secondary channel, I don't care... GO BLUE!!!


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

blucas95 said:


> This will be good to know. I'm just glad that Penn State is on the primary channel this weekend so I won't have to worry about it just yet...


Thats good to know ! I am having some friends over for the Penn State Game. GO PENN STATE:hurah:


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

ActiveHDdave said:


> Thats good to know ! I am having some friends over for the Penn State Game. GO PENN STATE:hurah:


How do you know what game is primary?


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

JonVig said:


> How do you know what game is primary?


Probably because it's listed in the guide and on BTN's website as the primary game. On another note, these BTN games are awesome. I think the first week Appalachian St., who recently lost to powerhouse Wofford, played scUM in the primary game in HD. That was a great one!


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

heisman said:


> Probably because it's listed in the guide and on BTN's website as the primary game. On another note, these BTN games are awesome. I think the first week Appalachian St., who recently lost to powerhouse Wofford, played scUM in the primary game in HD. That was a great one!


Correct - It's already in the guide on both 220 channels - the first one in HD...


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

nbajam said:


> How about games that air on ESPN alternate? Will they be in HD now? Example being this saturday, the MSU/UW football game will be on ESPN alternate in markets outside the Big 10.


ESPN would first need to supply a HD feed for their ESPN alternate channel.


----------



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

im also interested to see how this works out, with multiple HD games going on. i would assume all football games are captured in HD, seeing as they broadcast women's volleyball in HD bowdown: btw).


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

heisman said:


> Probably because it's listed in the guide and on BTN's website as the primary game. On another note, these BTN games are awesome. I think the first week Appalachian St., who recently lost to powerhouse Wofford, played scUM in the primary game in HD. That was a great one!


Ouch!!! I cannot defend UofM. There is no defense for losing to a D-II school. Quick show of hands... how many former star running backs does Michigan have in prison for armed robbery?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

JonVig said:


> Ouch!!! I cannot defend UofM. There is no defense for losing to a D-II school. Quick show of hands... how many former star running backs does Michigan have in prison for armed robbery?


Appy State is not Division II.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

JonVig said:


> Ouch!!! I cannot defend UofM. There is no defense for losing to a D-II school. Quick show of hands... how many former star running backs does Michigan have in prison for armed robbery?


The same number as the number of wins of the Fab 5. :lol:


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Appy State is not Division II.


Correct, in fact this leads me to my next question. How many batteries does it take to shock a Michigan fan? 1-AA


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

Got a nice polite reply from DirecTV this morning.

No alternate sports channels will carry games in HD.

So, the BTN game on 220 will be HD, but not games on 218, 219, or 221.
ESPN and ESPN2 are in HD, but not GamePass games on 777-782.
Also, ESPN alternates 210 and 211 won't be available in HD.

Guess D* needs to get more HD capacity in the sky and configured to support all this. I look forward to that day. If the game is being broadcast in HD, I want an HD feed no matter which channel D* assigns it, please!


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

cwdonahue said:


> Got a nice polite reply from DirecTV this morning.
> 
> No alternate sports channels will carry games in HD.
> 
> ...


That is NOT encouraging... And it goes against what Earl has been telling us all along - "If the program is available in HD, DirecTV will broadcast it in HD."

I REALLY hope they just passed you mis-information!


----------



## Madison Hawk (Jul 10, 2007)

blucas95 said:


> That is NOT encouraging... And it goes against what Earl has been telling us all along - "If the program is available in HD, DirecTV will broadcast it in HD."
> 
> I REALLY hope they just passed you mis-information!


If true, this would be very disappointing. E* is providing all of the BTN feeds in HD so this would be a case where E* provides more sports in HD than D*, which would be contrary to the image that D* is trying to project.


----------



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

cwdonahue said:


> Got a nice polite reply from DirecTV this morning.
> 
> No alternate sports channels will carry games in HD.
> 
> ...


boo :nono2:


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

blucas95 said:


> That is NOT encouraging... And it goes against what Earl has been telling us all along - "If the program is available in HD, DirecTV will broadcast it in HD."
> 
> I REALLY hope they just passed you mis-information!


I'm not sure they did because the game is listed as HD on 220 but not on the BTN alternate channels.


----------



## bagdropper (Sep 24, 2007)

I would bet DTV is not carrying the alternate feeds in HD cause they (the BTN) are not supplying DTV the HD feeds to the alternate games...


----------



## buckeyeb (Feb 18, 2007)

The BTN has publicly stated that anyone (satellite or cable co) carrying the BTN will have access to all feeds of all games in HD. 

If Directv doesn't broadcast the overflow games in HD it is because Directv doesn't want to or can't at this time for some reason - not because the feeds from the BTN aren't available.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

bagdropper said:


> I would bet DTV is not carrying the alternate feeds in HD cause they (the BTN) are not supplying DTV the HD feeds to the alternate games...


You would be losing a bet then.

Does anyone know if they just mean this weekend will have no alt channel HD, or if they have no plans for it. This would give E* a big leg up on D*.


----------



## ben arnold (Aug 28, 2007)

purtman said:


> I'm not sure they did because the game is listed as HD on 220 but not on the BTN alternate channels.


If the overflow games are not in HD. It may be worth contacting the BTN to ask for their assistance in pushing D* towards providing all the HD games. BTN is going to the expense to produce an HD product on almost all games, I'm sure their preference would be for viewers and advertisers to benefit. Just my thought.


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

cwdonahue said:


> Guess D* needs to get more HD capacity in the sky and configured to support all this. I look forward to that day. If the game is being broadcast in HD, I want an HD feed no matter which channel D* assigns it, please!


going by INSANELY conservative numbers, DirecTV has current CONUS capacity for at least 64-80 HD channels. Far more than they are currently broadcasting. It is NOT a capacity issue.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

heisman said:


> scUM


is that really necessary? please save the childish banter for a sports board.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

dhines said:


> is that really necessary? please save the childish banter for a sports board.


I agree. There's far too much of that sorta thing on the non-sports boards. Not that I care for a lot of it _anywhere_.


----------



## nosok12 (Sep 21, 2007)

According to the HD sports guide. All BTN games will be in HD. Now D* needs to carry these games.

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Appy State is not Division II.


My apologies... I don't anyone at App State will mind... they don't have the internet in Boone yet anyway.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

JonVig said:


> My apologies... I don't anyone at App State will mind... they don't have the internet in Boone yet anyway.


Al Gore better get to work.


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

nosok12 said:


> According to the HD sports guide. All BTN games will be in HD. Now D* needs to carry these games.
> 
> http://www.hdsportsguide.com/


Comments, Earl?


----------



## Madison Hawk (Jul 10, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

Bump - I'd REALLY like to get a definitive answer on this...


----------



## chunon (Aug 28, 2007)

blucas95 said:


> Bump - I'd REALLY like to get a definitive answer on this...


According to BTN DTV has pledged to carry the games in HD but haven't delivered as of yet.

Here is the reponse and my original email:

Hi Chuck,

Elizabeth asked me to get in touch with you regarding the topic of DIRECTV and HD channels.

We've been told that DIRECTV will carry the overflow channels in HD. This has not happened yet. As you are probably aware, DIRECTV launched a new satellite this week that added about 20 channels in HD, including the Big Ten Network. Many more channels are on the way.

This will very rarely become an issue during basketball season because the Big Ten Network's men's basketball schedule does not overlap very often - you can check the conference schedule here.

Hope this information is helpful.

Mike

Original Email:

Elizabeth:

You were kind enough to reply to my inquiry regarding the BTN HD on Direct

TV a few weeks ago. Now that the BTN HD has launched(the picture quality is

outstanding by the way), my next concern is whether Direct TV will be

showing the altenate BTN channels in HD if the game is broadcast in HD. For

example this week Penn State/Illinois is the primary game and will be shown

in HD. What about Northwestern/Michigan for example. The rumor is that DTV

will not be showing the altenate channels in HD. Is that accurate ? If so

it is certainly disappointing for fans that were looking forward to seeing

most of the games in HD and were lead to believe by DTV that these games

would be availible in HD. What is the criteria for determining what the

primary network game is from week to week ? Since this appears to directly

influence which game DTV chooses to show in HD, is it possible to

regionalize the primary network game ? For example the Penn State/Illinois

game on 220 in Penn. and Illinois, where the Michigan/Northwestern game

would be primary in Michigan and the Chicago area. Don't know if this is

possible but it could become a sore spot with some Big Ten Fans. I can also

see this as ballooning into a larger issue once Basketball season starts.

Any feedback you can get from DTV would be appreciated.

Thanks

Chuck Whealdon


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

If the game is produced in HD, then it came be made available in HD. E* has HD alternates for all the BTN channels. With D10, I would really hope that D* does too.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am trying to get a definitive answer... First about this weekend, and then about future weekends.


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

buckeyeb said:


> The BTN has publicly stated that anyone (satellite or cable co) carrying the BTN will have access to all feeds of all games in HD.
> 
> If Directv doesn't broadcast the overflow games in HD it is because Directv doesn't want to or can't at this time for some reason - not because the feeds from the BTN aren't available.


This is true for FSN as well (BTN is a partnership with FSN). FSN has been shooting the games with HD cameras - D* has the channels in the high 90's to carry the HD stream - but yet they don't - or they seem to spot beam them to weird parts of the country - not the home market of the game. So - it is decisions at D* that seem to be stopping this. I'm sure it's some sort of political game.

We are so close - guess it will all be a moot point in a month or two as the FSN's all get their HD channel added - the BTN subs probably will too if they don't make it this weekend.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... so here is what I know.

The chances of the alternates being in HD this weekend... not so good.

Future weekends... unknown at this point, but I would clearly not classify it as "never" going to happen... as DirecTV is still expanding the HD lineup.

Once I know more... I will let you know.


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... so here is what I know.
> 
> The chances of the alternates being in HD this weekend... not so good.
> 
> ...


Wow, that really makes you think D* has some kind of capacity issues still with D10.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

byrdpack said:


> Wow, that really makes you think D* has some kind of capacity issues still with D10.


Not really... why?

Do you think the entire puzzle is one piece: D10?
You have to have all the pieces in place to RECEIVE the feed from BTN (and other networks, be it SD or HD)..
Then all the pieces to encode it to DirecTV encoding standards
Then all the pieces to get that encode piece to the distribution mechanisms
Then get it up to D10

Then mix in all the setup for the Access Control pieces..

This isn't like you take one cable from an output of something and connect it to the input of another.


----------



## naldoron (May 10, 2006)

Just a question on how this differs (if at all) from Superfan on Sunday Ticket with multiple feeds in HD. If DTV can do that, why can't they do this?


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

Dish can do it.


----------



## naldoron (May 10, 2006)

dgordo said:


> Dish can do it.


If they can do it with Sunday Ticket, they can do it with BTN. I would never go to Dish because of Sunday Ticket.


----------



## socalhawki (Sep 28, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not really... why?
> 
> Do you think the entire puzzle is one piece: D10?
> You have to have all the pieces in place to RECEIVE the feed from BTN (and other networks, be it SD or HD)..
> ...


Yes and No. BTN is broadcasting all 3 simultaneous games in HD, and DTV is broadcasting all 3 simultaneous games in HD to certain parts of the country on channel 220. So all of the steps you have listed are being done to broadcast in HD.

So unless I'm missing something, it seems to be an issue with testing, channel allotment space (similar to October HD channels), or Access Control as you also mentioned. I think the reference to SuperFan ST is a good one.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

socalhawki said:


> Yes and No. BTN is broadcasting all 3 simultaneous games in HD, and DTV is broadcasting all 3 simultaneous games in HD to certain parts of the country on channel 220. So all of the steps you have listed are being done to broadcast in HD.
> 
> So unless I'm missing something, it seems to be an issue with testing, channel allotment space (similar to October HD channels), or Access Control as you also mentioned. I think the reference to SuperFan ST is a good one.


I'm pretty sure D* is broadcasting the same game to everyone in HD, regardless of where they live. 220 is the HD channel and it's showing Penn State I believe.


----------



## jeffjorgy (Sep 14, 2006)

I emailed D* today to try to get clarification whether the alternate games would be in HD. Here is the answers or lack there of I received. (Thankfully we have Earl. It is amazing hard poor D* is a communicating with their customers.)

*My original email:*

Hello--
The Big Ten Network is broadcasting 3 football games in HD tomorrow. 
Will DirecTv be broadcasting the two games not airing on 220 in HD?
I certainly hope so with the new capacity with DirecTv 10.
Thanks!
Jeff

*1st From Directv*
Thanks for asking about the Big Ten Network. As you may know, DIRECTV is big on sports and we want to hear as much from you as we can to know how we can improve on our services. Let me help you out on this.

I checked on our schedules for 9/29/2007, and I have some good news for you. Aside from Penn State @ Illinios on channel 220, you can also find Indiana @ Iowa on channel 218 and Michigan @ Northwestern @ 219. These channels will only be open tomorrow, to accommodate the other games.

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to directv.com for the latest news and information about our services.

Sincerely,

Phillip B.
Employee ID 100132483
DIRECTV Customer Service

*My 2nd Email*
Phillip--

Thank you for your quick reply, but you totally missed my question.

I know that you carry all the Big Ten Network broadcasts on Saturdays. What I was asking was if the additional broadcasts (218-219) will be broadcast in HD.

You just launched channel 220 in HD on Thursday will the additional games be in HD?

Jeff

*2nd Directv Response*
Thanks for writing us back about the Big Ten Network in HD. I see that you have been with us since 1997 and we want to let you know that we appreciate your business and we look forward for the years to come.

I'm sorry for any confusion on this matter. We have three types of new HD channels:

1) HD versions of existing SD (Standard Definition) channels, located on the same channel as the SD version.

2) HD channels similar, but not exactly the same, as existing SD channels. These are usually located near the SD channel in the guide. In some cases, these similar HD channels will be put on "sub-channels" like 360-1. In this case, the HD channel will be listed in numerical order (360-1 follows 360) and direct tuning via remote control will require using the "dash" key in the lower left corner before entering the sub-channel number.

3) New HD channels, such as Smithsonian Channel HD (ch. 267), Starz Kids & Family HD (ch. 518) and Starz Comedy HD (ch. 519), are given their own channel number.

Upon further review I have seen that the Big Ten Network in HD, is an HD versions of existing SD (Standard Definition) channels, located on the same channel as the SD version.

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to directv.com for the latest news and information about our services.

Sincerely,

Angela S.
Employee ID # 100170868
DIRECTV Customer Service

*My 3rd Email*
Third time is a charm correct?

Ok here is the question:

Will the Big Ten football games broadcast tomorrow (9/29) on channels 218
and 219 be HD?

Jeff

*3rd Directv Response*
They replied back but there was no message.

I sent an email back saying there was no message but have never received a response back.

Directv is doing amazing things broadcast wise. Their hardware is really starting to shape up also.

The Marketing/PR/Customer facing people could use a complete overhaul.

What amazed me most is that D* has access to an amazing resource like DBSTalk.com, yet they don't even have a person or group of people speak to their my loyal, core group of users.


----------



## ben arnold (Aug 28, 2007)

Jeff-

I must admit it would be nice if they actually READ an e-mail and answered the questrion being asked. If it makes you feel better E* was the same way.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

socalhawki said:


> Yes and No. BTN is broadcasting all 3 simultaneous games in HD, and DTV is broadcasting all 3 simultaneous games in HD to certain parts of the country on channel 220. So all of the steps you have listed are being done to broadcast in HD.
> 
> So unless I'm missing something, it seems to be an issue with testing, channel allotment space (similar to October HD channels), or Access Control as you also mentioned. I think the reference to SuperFan ST is a good one.


Really?

What market has a different game on 220? I was under the impression that 220 was the same accross the entire nation... not that it was spot beamed and altered by market.

Right now, I think it is just a "setup" issue, for all the other pieces... and not an issue with D10.

And as you other said... the feeds are there from BTN, as Dishnetwork can do it... so again, it is probably a "other pieces of the puzzle", need to be finished being setup... so it can be done here.


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

jeffjorgy said:


> I emailed D* today to try to get clarification whether the alternate games would be in HD. Here is the answers or lack there of I received. (Thankfully we have Earl. It is amazing hard poor D* is a communicating with their customers.)
> 
> *My original email:*
> 
> ...


When I emailed them I received the same repsonses word for word. Its pretty obvious that no one is reading the emails.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

This map shows where each game is the default game.
http://bigtennetwork.com/sports/football/map05.asp


----------



## Madison Hawk (Jul 10, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... so here is what I know.
> 
> The chances of the alternates being in HD this weekend... not so good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Earl, disappointing as it is.

It is ironic that DirecTV was the first provider to sign up for the BTN, over 14 months before Dish did, but yet Dish had the ability to provide the Alternate feeds in HD within two days of reaching a carriage agreement but 14 months later DirecTV does not.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

kikkenit2 said:


> This map shows where each game is the default game.
> http://bigtennetwork.com/sports/football/map05.asp


Yes, but on DirecTV everybody gets the same game on 220 (in HD) and the others on alternate channels (not apparently HD yet).


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Yes, but on DirecTV everybody gets the same game on 220 (in HD) and the others on alternate channels (not apparently HD yet).


Yeah, and I want to watch the Michigan game in HD. I thought I read where D* said they would carry the alternate games in HD.


----------



## gobucks100 (Sep 12, 2006)

I sent an email question through the BTN web site yesterday asking about HD overflow channels. Below is their response. 


Thanks for sending your question regarding the Big Ten Network.

Unfortunately the games on the overflow channel will not be in HD.
We are working on getting that taken care of. Please be patient with us, we will have it soon.

Sincerely,

The Big Ten Network web team

Looks like D* and BTN are working on it, just not there yet.


----------



## gobucks100 (Sep 12, 2006)

kikkenit2 said:


> This map shows where each game is the default game.
> http://bigtennetwork.com/sports/football/map05.asp


This map is for local cable networks that carry the BTN. D* broadcasts all of the games nationally using overflow channels if more than one game is at the same time.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

FWIW, the Big Ten Network SD games haven't looked that bad at all.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope Directv does "get off the dime" and get the alternate channel games on in HD as well.

I'm in Iowa City and talked briefly with the TV Production Crew that is doing the IA-IN game Saturday (on channel 218). They indeed have a full HD production truck and it's one of several brand new units that Fox/Big Ten Network have purchased.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

For anyone who doesn't have to watch it Saturday - you can record the HD feed of the game at Midnight on channel 220 during the rebroadcast (Michigan v. Northwestern).

I'm sure B10 network will re-air all the games from this weekend multiple times during the next few days, as they have done all season. Now - we should get any of those in HD after the original broadcast on the alternate channel.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

This is extremley disappointing that the alt channels wont be in HD. Especially since all of the commercials indicate all three games would be broadcast in HD.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

iowaberg said:


> This is extremley disappointing that the alt channels wont be in HD. Especially since all of the commercials indicate all three games would be broadcast in HD.


Definitely. 

But I'd settle for SD before no TV at all.


----------



## jal1975 (Aug 6, 2006)

HD30TV said:


> But I'd settle for SD before no TV at all.


Or BTN at all, I'm sure the comcast customers (and Insite customers here in Champaign) would take in SD at this point!!!!

and by the way, GO ILLINI!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I - L - L

I - N -I

Can't wait for 12 noon tomorrow in HD!

Sorry the others are not HD. I could let you a sweatshirt?

- Craig


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kikkenit2 said:


> I thought I read where D* said they would carry the alternate games in HD.


They will, eventually. Maybe next week.


----------



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I - L - L
> 
> I - N -I
> 
> ...


:joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy:


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

socalhawki said:


> Yes and No. BTN is broadcasting all 3 simultaneous games in HD, and DTV is broadcasting all 3 simultaneous games in HD to certain parts of the country on channel 220. So all of the steps you have listed are being done to broadcast in HD.
> 
> So unless I'm missing something, it seems to be an issue with testing, channel allotment space (similar to October HD channels), or Access Control as you also mentioned. I think the reference to SuperFan ST is a good one.


Everyone across the country is getting the same HD feed from BTN, Earl is 100% correct when he explains how this is done, alot of equipment and alot of time to set up alternate feeds.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

KCCardsfan said:


> Everyone across the country is getting the same HD feed from BTN, Earl is 100% correct when he explains how this is done, alot of equipment and alot of time to set up alternate feeds.


The point is BTN did have 3 games today at noon in HD but D* just had the 1 while E* was showing all 3 in HD. 
I survived and will wait again hoping for more HD next week from D*


----------



## gobucks100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Make sure that you let D* know that you were not happy about the overflow games not being in HD by sending them an email. I doubt they are reading the complaints here. Go to their website and send them an email. Be sure to mention that E* did have all games in HD. I just did, I will post their response when received. 

Everybody should so the same. It would be interesting to compare responses from D.

If the wheel doesn't squeak, it doesn't get oiled. 

Jeff


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have a question is the BTN 1080i or 720p? My recorder said 720p but I was under the impression that it was a 1080i network


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> I have a question is the BTN 1080i or 720p? My recorder said 720p but I was under the impression that it was a 1080i network


720p


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

I just emailed D*, but they are currently receiving an unusually high volume of e-mail, which may delay their response. But they wanted me to know that they still look forward to replying to those inquiries that are not covered in the FAQ.

Will advise if they respond!


----------



## gobucks100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is my original email to D*.

I was extremely disappointed that the Big Ten Network BTN alternate or overflow channels were not in HD this past weekend. Channel 220 was in HD and looked great but the games on 218 and 219 were NOT in HD even though the BTN was providing an HD data feed to Directv. One of my friends has Dish Network and he got ALL 3 BTN games in HD. What is Directv's plans for getting the overflow games broadcast in HD?


And here was their reply,

Thanks for taking the time to write us. It's always nice to hear from one of our long time customers and I want to let you know that we appreciate your business. I understand how important your concern is about getting the Big Ten Network overflow channels in HD. I know how you feel towards this.

As of this date, DIRECTV can only provide Big Ten Network in HD on channel 220. We're always looking for ways to enhance our services, and customer feedback is very important to us. I have forwarded your comments on to DIRECTV Management.

We often make changes to our service based on customer requests, and we conduct customer surveys on a regular basis to get feedback and new ideas.

Thanks again for writing, we appreciate your patience and understanding.

Sincerely,

DIRECTV Customer Service


Make sure you send your email to D*.


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is their reponse to my question about not showing the alt. games in HD. Not the best news. "filmed" in HD?

//////////

Thank you for writing about the Big Ten Network. I am sorry to hear about the problem you experienced regarding the Indiana-Iowa game. We only show the game on channel 220 in HD, additional games may be shown on channels 218 and 219, but the alternate games will not be shown live in HD, channel 220 replays the other games during the week, and the replays will be in HD. For your reference, not all games on The Big Ten Network are filmed in HD.

Thanks again for writing and for giving me a chance to respond to your concerns.

Sincerely,

Joyce S.
U9059
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

r1ga said:


> "filmed" in HD?


It's just a generic term, calm down.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Sure would be nice if they could add HD alternates *before* the end of football season...


----------



## dlang615 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have noticed on the program guide for the Eastern Mich @ Mich game it lists a RSN alternate. With the new channels added today some RSN's does that mean the BTN HD alt channels will be in HD this weekend?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I had asked a couple of times and got the same generic response. Does anybody recall a press release involving the BTN from DirecTV? 

I finally e-mailed Chase Carey. I'm sure he'll love to see my e-mail.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

purtman said:


> I finally e-mailed Chase Carey. I'm sure he'll love to see my e-mail.


Who is Chase Carey?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Steady Teddy said:


> Who is Chase Carey?


President and CEO of D*.


----------



## dlang615 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know if the Big Ten alts can feed of the new HD RSN channels. On the listing it lists RSN feed for channel 219


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dlang615 said:


> Anyone know if the Big Ten alts can feed of the new HD RSN channels. On the listing it lists RSN feed for channel 219


I have no idea what you're trying to say or ask here. I see nothing about an RSN on channel 219.


----------



## dlang615 (Oct 3, 2007)

When I checked the listing yesterday for the EMU @ Mich game on channel 219 it listed RSN alternate feed. I just checked the listing today, and of course it is not listed on there.


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

dlang615 said:


> When I checked the listing yesterday for the EMU @ Mich game on channel 219 it listed RSN alternate feed. I just checked the listing today, and of course it is not listed on there.


219 is a BTN alternate. This weeks game will be in SD. It's a bummer, but at lease we get to see it, unlike all of my neighbors with Comcast!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LMUBill (Jul 10, 2007)

JonVig said:


> 219 is a BTN alternate. This weeks game will be in SD. It's a bummer, but at lease we get to see it, unlike all of my neighbors with Comcast!! :lol: :lol:


It will be on the main BTN channel in HD Sunday morning at 10:00 am or Monday at 1:00 pm. You just won't be able to see it live in HD on Directv.


----------



## dlang615 (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder if Michigan's game next week against Purdue will be on the prime Big Ten HD channel 220?


----------



## chunon (Aug 28, 2007)

I received a response from BTN stating that DTV has promised to carry the alternates in HD but it will be several weeks. I am not a happy camper !! Can't believe DTV doesn't care they are being 1 upped by Dish on this one.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

chunon said:


> I received a response from BTN stating that DTV has promised to carry the alternates in HD but it will be several weeks. I am not a happy camper !! Can't believe DTV doesn't care they are being 1 upped by Dish on this one.


I am just happy they are saying it WILL happen. Slow but sure more channels are lighting up. It has been a long ride but the light at the end of the tuinnel is not a train. We ALWAYS need more channels in HD.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll bet by the time it gets done, college football season will be over.


----------



## nosok12 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anything new on the BTN Alternatives coming in HD?


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

All I can say is GO ILLINI!!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

How long must we wait to see big ten alternates in HD!

Bring them on PLEASE DirecTV!


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I emailed D* today to find out when the BTN alterates will be lit up in HD. This is one of the only things stopping me from placing a D* order. Below is the reply that I got, my questions are:

1. Is this a D* canned response?
2. I swear I read either here or on AVS that a "technical issue" was being addressed.
3. Earl, do you have any inside info on these alternate feeds in HD?



> Name: jefbal99
> Status:
> [Account Number: ]
> [Phone Number: ]
> ...


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> I emailed D* today to find out when the BTN alterates will be lit up in HD. This is one of the only things stopping me from placing a D* order. Below is the reply that I got, my questions are:
> 
> 1. Is this a D* canned response?
> 2. I swear I read either here or on AVS that a "technical issue" was being addressed.
> 3. Earl, do you have any inside info on these alternate feeds in HD?


I went about it the other way. I emailed BTN and here is the reply I got from them:

"DirecTV is in the midst of rolling out HD Channels for many of their 24/7 entities.

We're told that once that process is done, they can then turn their attention towards getting the alternate channels up in HD. This is from our affiliate relations people, whom I trust.

As for why this has to be done on a rolling basis and not all at once, I wouldn't want to speculate on.

-Big Ten Network"

Nothing firm, but atleast it's something!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

jefbal99 said:


> I emailed D* today to find out when the BTN alterates will be lit up in HD. This is one of the only things stopping me from placing a D* order. Below is the reply that I got, my questions are:
> 
> 1. Is this a D* canned response?
> 2. I swear I read either here or on AVS that a "technical issue" was being addressed.
> 3. Earl, do you have any inside info on these alternate feeds in HD?


Form letter.

If you were a current customer you would have gotten the added boilerplate of being a valued customer and to remind you to have your BBCs in place for the 70+ HD channels.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

stlmike said:


> I went about it the other way. I emailed BTN and here is the reply I got from them:
> 
> "DirecTV is in the midst of rolling out HD Channels for many of their 24/7 entities.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing it though - at least it sounds like it's on the horizon. Wish 
they'd prioritize it a little higher given that it's the middle of the college football 
season and all.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

uscboy said:


> Thanks for sharing it though - at least it sounds like it's on the horizon. Wish
> they'd prioritize it a little higher given that it's the middle of the college football
> season and all.


Yeah but the BTN will be in its biggest glory during basketball season. Many more games (maybe fewer conflicts?).

Remember, BTN is not a seasonal network. They will be doing winter and spring sports (filling the summer is going to be interesting).


----------

